# Did I buy a good quality bike by chosing GIANT at a LBS as opposed to wallmart bikes?



## john5220 (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought this and I need you all to convince me its a Mercedes Benz compared to a POS mongoose or huffy at wallmart. 

Revel 3 (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Was around $430 in total at a local bike shop here in the Caribbean.

From what I see its alloy rims with stainless steel spokes etc it looks like a really really good bike the rims hold up far better and more abuse than my previous $700 USD fuji nevada 29er with hydraulic brakes.

Please convince me that I made a good purchase in terms of quality bike vs 3rd world steel frame bikes and wallmart bikes and Amazon bikes etc

Btw I uploaded a video of my bike I made it today

I really really love my bike its an amazing bike I have 0 complaints. The bike was so cheap its cheaper than anyother brand yet same high end quality and in the case of rims even BETTER than $700 fuji bikes. Its incredible to say the least.

I am happy I can pay a cheap price and get rims like this they feel like a million bucks I just can't stress enough how superior and amazing these rims are it literally feels like rims on a $2000 bike they refuse to detension under heavy load and abuse a MAJOR issue I had with my $700 fuji. I knew when I saw it was made in the Giant Factory it was a keeper. Its as though GIANT tries to do everything themselves to keep quality control to its highest. Unlike FUJI that buys rims from neverland by a company no one ever heard off.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

john5220 said:


> I really really love my bike its an amazing bike...


This is all that really matters. Enjoy the ride, and enjoy your bike!


----------



## davecm203 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude! I guess you are looking to brag. You have a great bike! Bang for the buck, you absolutely cannot beat Giant. They are a huge manufacturer with huge resources. They can displace their cost over a larger customer base than pretty much anyone. So, just because you paid a few bucks less for one of their products than someone else's did NOT mean that you have an inferior product. I personally think you did great. You should be proud. I know I would be. I am planning on saving my pennies for a new bike next year and one of Giant's carbon numbers is on my short list.


----------



## john5220 (Feb 23, 2014)

haha thanks man.

Yeah I paid sooooo little for it, I could not believe my eyes. All of their Giant Bikes they had were cheaper than their Specialized and SCOTT etc at the same shop yet even had higher end components.

Its incredible how GIANT manages to accomplish and its not like they cheaped out on the rims or anything like that. These are branded as original 26" GIANT alloy rims and its way better than my previous 29er Fuji bike I paid over $700 for.

I feel real great. Sometimes I got to lie and say yeah I paid over $500 for this bike so people can believe me. I remember how easily my fuji rims would detention. Not so this bike however, guess its the difference with those Vera tera branded rims on fuji and this giant. 

I love this company.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

john5220 said:


> I really really love my bike its an amazing bike I have 0 complaints. The bike was so cheap its cheaper than anyother brand yet same high end quality and in the case of rims even BETTER than $700 fuji bikes. Its incredible to say the least.
> 
> I am happy I can pay a cheap price and get rims like this they feel like a million bucks I just can't stress enough how superior and amazing these rims are it literally feels like rims on a $2000 bike they refuse to detension under heavy load and abuse a MAJOR issue I had with my $700 fuji. I knew when I saw it was made in the Giant Factory it was a keeper. Its as though GIANT tries to do everything themselves to keep quality control to its highest. Unlike FUJI that buys rims from neverland by a company no one ever heard off.


Congrats on the bike! Good to see you found something you like! Now ride it!! Giant makes a large range of bikes, with the nice part being lower price or higher-spec'd parts as they can spread that around via their volume of production. 

I was going to say many hadn't heard of Oval Concepts before (myself included) but saw your Nevada had those Vera wheels and I only know of them because the Absolute my mom has has Vera wheels as well.. Oval Concepts is the usual in-house brand for ASI (Owners of Fuji, Kestrel, SE, Oval Concepts) and a lot of their components are re-branded parts from other companies. Most of the Oval wheelsets are rebranded DT Swiss rims and spokes (though the hubs I haven't been able to get much info on) and they're assembled by Oval. As far as Vera however, nothing has come up on Google except Fuji and SE listings so I've got nothing for them as far as source, but it seems limited to ASI, yet doesn't fall under the OC house brand or point to any signs that it does.  I didn't even see any Chinese Alibaba/AliExpress listings. Only thing I found was a Fuji bike listing saying that Vera wheels were "Fuji-designed". 

More importantly though: Ride the bike and enjoy it!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Giant is a well known manufacturer who has made bikes for other major bike brands. I've personally owned three different road bikes and two different hybrids at different times. They are well made bikes. Enjoy!! Now, as part of the Lyrics from "Fat Bottom Girls" by Queen, "Get on your bike and ride"!!


----------



## john5220 (Feb 23, 2014)

aah yeah and riding is what I am doing 

Went to work this morning I work at the Airport which is 4 miles away. I got there quicker than my 29er nevada. Maybe its inertia of the smaller 26er wheels or maybe its cause this giant has more street tires. All I know its quicker and easier to pedal than last Nevada 1.6 29er.

In 2 or 3 years time when I get slim with this bike I will reward myself with a nice GIANT roadbike or Specialized. 

What I also like about this 26er is there are a lot more options to choose from on Amazon for tires and tubes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

john5220 said:


> Maybe its inertia of the smaller 26er wheels or maybe its cause this giant has more street tires.


Probably the tires—the less of a tread pattern, the less rolling resistance. So-called slicks are fastest, with all else being the same.

Good to hear you're enjoying the bike. I stopped riding so-called road bikes recently and got me a 26"-wheeled bike to get around on. It started out as a $300 comfort bike people buy to ride around the block on once or twice a year. Got rid of the terribly inefficient and painfully uncomfortable upright stem and bars, put some good wheels (Campagnolo rims!) on it and the thing is a joy to ride, Nashbar tires and all.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

"Please convince me that I made a good purchase"

Why do you need convincing from total strangers after the sale???????????????????????


----------



## john5220 (Feb 23, 2014)

wim said:


> Probably the tires—the less of a tread pattern, the less rolling resistance. So-called slicks are fastest, with all else being the same.
> 
> Good to hear you're enjoying the bike. I stopped riding so-called road bikes recently and got me a 26"-wheeled bike to get around on. It started out as a $300 comfort bike people buy to ride around the block on once or twice a year. Got rid of the terribly inefficient and painfully uncomfortable upright stem and bars, put some good wheels (Campagnolo rims!) on it and the thing is a joy to ride, Nashbar tires and all.


Nice bike man thats a single sprocket in front?



ngl said:


> "Please convince me that I made a good purchase"
> 
> Why do you need convincing from total strangers after the sale???????????????????????


Its one of those things to make you feel good. This forum has pros and if they say yes this is a good bike then you know you are god among insects so to speak. It justifies the purchase, these aren't strangers they are biker pro strangers its a big difference.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

john5220 said:


> It justifies the purchase, these aren't strangers they are biker pro strangers its a big difference.


'biker pro strangers'...? 'god among insects'...?

you can't be serious.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Does Giant make good bikes?

inrng : who made your bike


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

john5220 said:


> Nice bike man thats a single sprocket in front?


Yea, ProWheel square taper crank with riveted-on 40T steel chainwheel and double pants guard. Came with the bike and cost Raleigh probably $5.00 a piece. It works for me. I don't like front shifting on basic bikes like that and even less so if it's indexed.


----------



## john5220 (Feb 23, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> 'biker pro strangers'...? 'god among insects'...?
> 
> you can't be serious.


offcourse I am not


----------

